

HN Meetup Copenhagen v.2.0 - Gorm-Casper
http://www.meetup.com/Copenhagen-Hacker-News/

======
TeMPOraL
Invite the Copenhagen Suborbitals guys! :).

~~~
Gorm-Casper
Haha yeah, we should :P

